# Error: The messaging interface has returned an unknown error.



## Luka123 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi to All, :wave:

I have just upgraded Office 2003 to Office 7 (trial version) on a clients Acer 5100 Laptop running XP Home..

The reason I did this was the Outlook 2003 PST file became corrupted and after spending some considerable time researching the problem I finally was able to repair the file with "Zmeil" (a PST repair program). The original 2003 PST file was around 4.2Gb (crazy I know...:4-thatsba).

The repair was successful and Outlook 7 opened up Ok with all of the repaired folders and items seemingly intact...

All of the folders opened Ok except the "Sent Items"...
When I clicked on this folder, Outlook 2007 came up with the following message:

*"The messaging interface has returned an unknown error. If the problem persists, restart Outlook."*

Also the "Contacts" are not showing, but they are in there somewhere because when I create a new email and type a few letters (say "a") into the "To" box I can see lots of contacts coming up....

Well, I hope somebody out there has some experience with this problem and can help...

As a point of interest, I rang Microsoft to discuss the problem but they said Quote: Microsoft don't support "Trial Versions of Office 7".. Crazy in my humble opinion...that's if you are trying to sell a copy of this to the end customer.:4-dontkno

Thanks for your time

Luka123


----------



## HeatSink411 (Jul 7, 2009)

The contacts you are seeing could be from the users nk2 file, and not from the contacts folder. I would try to do a fixmapi.exe and see if that helps.


----------



## Luka123 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok , thanks HeatSink411, will do this and get back to you.
Cheers
Luka123


----------



## Luka123 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi HeatSink411,
Sorry about the delay.
Tried your suggestion, but it didn't work..

Cheers
Luka123


----------



## Luka123 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi calinezul,
Very interesting...unfortunately I gave the laptop to the client a while ago...I'll remember this 'fix' if it happens again...
Thanks for your efforts

Regards
Luka123


----------

